# chumming for catfish



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

does anyone do any chumming for catfish??...i have been playing with the idea and am thinking about trying it out...was just wondering if anyone has had any luck with it..and if so has any good tips or advice


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Never seemed to do well at all chumming for cats


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily chum for them, because you would be feeding the hungry catfish and decrease your chances of catching them. now maybe pouring out some blood to get a small slick in the water would be fine.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Get some gooshy catfood in a can... punch a buttload of holes in it. Attach to line for later retrieval of can. Chuck into water where you plan to fish and it will bring the hungry kitties into the general area without feeding them.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

wargoth said:


> Get some gooshy catfood in a can... punch a buttload of holes in it. Attach to line for later retrieval of can. Chuck into water where you plan to fish and it will bring the hungry kitties into the general area without feeding them.



I know a guy that swears by this - I have only tried a couple times, and not sure if it helped or not.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Chumming works period...Being that I am an avid Carp angler you'd be shocked how quick Channel cats get dialed in when we chum boiled/sour field corn. They pick up on it as a food source faster than the Carp & when the do find it they goarg on it. I have adapted this to when I am targeting Cats buy adding less solid feed to the mix, you want to entice the feed but only have enough solid food particle to keep them scouring for the bait. 

I run liver shad, minnows (Manhaden oil) through the blender to a nice slop add 1 palm kosiar salt & a few extra chunks of fish for texture dump this to 1 whole can sweet corn oats or other grain particle & top off with water in an ice cream bucket - freeze and dump it over where you fish. as it thalls the grain will fall & the fishy oils will carrie through the water colum. the whole key is to know when to freshen up the hole and keep fish browsing not scarfing down the chum. Try this and you'll see how good the scenceory action of Channel cats are.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys...I think im going to have to make a nice batch of chum and try it out here soon..and hopefully start a feeding frenzy :Banane47:


----------

